# Fry!?!?!?!



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

I just found a fry in my tank I have a guppy (male) dalmatian molly (female) and 2 red eye tetras ( 1 female 1 male) Which fish was it I have A coral reef decoration and was wondering if the tetras layed eggs under there Its just on fry*c/p*


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

one fry


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably molly as they can hold sperm for awhile and stay pregnant.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree, blame the molly!


----------

